# Graphic Spot



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 3, 2008)

*Banners*











































*Userbars*





































---​
Request freely, I do *banners, userbars and avatars* or any type of graphical image you can come up with: I can make you wallpapers and stuff like that, too.

I'll turn down your request if it has one or more of these things:
- You want me to include sexually explicit material in the image.
- You don't give me enough details in it, just saying "make me an eeveelution banner" won't cut it ;(
- You want me to include too many renders in the same image. What "too many" means will be up to me.
- It's too hard and I can't do it.
- It's just plain stupid and pointless. I won't make you a banner with a Ditto and plain white background; open a Canvas in Paint and do it yourself. This can also apply to a request I don't like for some reason, probably because I've made like 20 other "Lucario in blue background" images and I want a challenge instead of a memory test. Be original \m/

Don't bother me if, in your opinion, I'm taking too much time making your request. I haven't forgotten it and bugging me about it won't make me attend to it faster, it's almost sure to work the other way around, regardless of the level of kindness you approach me with. Patience is a virtude.

You are, of course, free to say no to the image I present you and bid me to do another for the same request as often as you want, but when I find out you're fucking with me I'll just kick you in the nuts. If you _do_ accept the image I make for you, I ask you only to give credit to me by the nickname of ".GoreTuzk" or "Squall", alternatively linking to this thread if you are using the image in another forums.

If you agree with all the above mentioned stuff, request now and I'll do what I can to please your will. *bows*


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 3, 2008)

ooooooh.

Damn you're /good/.

If I may ask for a banner?

The image can be from this picture (Couldn't find a decent Render, sorry. D: )
And the text could be 'That Heiderich Boy' in a nice flowy type of writing... You can be as creative as you like with the rest. :3 and if it could be about 500wx150h?

(just tell me if you need me to elaborate? :3?)


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments.

@Tiggy: I use Adobe Photoshop 8.0

@Full Metal Cookies: I deduct you don't want the background of the picture included (seeing as you refered to it as "render", not "stock") so I made it with that in mind. If you'd prefer a version with the background just let me know.


----------



## Reventhas (Sep 3, 2008)

Greatness beyond measure(well, at least from my viewpoint). I'd make a request, but it would be sorely lacking in details...


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all ^^


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 4, 2008)

:D it's perfect, thank you so much! *saves*


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 4, 2008)

Glad you liked it ^^


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow you're good <3

Um, could I have a banner? :D

Here's the render, I'd like a black-and gold background, and the text saying "Emerald Serpent" somewhere. The rest is up to you :D


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 12, 2008)

I would like a banner for my RPG, please!

It's white fading into sky blue, with Tigrera

	
	
		
		
	


	




(the only decent out-of-her-ball picture I could find!)and on the left it says, " Bakugan Tournament!" and on the right, it says, "Join now!". In the upper left corner, there should be a Hawiian flower, lavender purple, please!

Thanks!


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 12, 2008)

May I have a banner AND avatar? I would like a banner to replace my cyndaquil club one and one to replace my avatar make them both with cyndaquil on them and make sure that the cyndaquil club is written on the banner. Thats all.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't have time for more, I'll have to take care of your Cyndaquil banner later, sorry.


----------

